# Tazewell, VA, Shelter-Golden Rets.



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a huge list! I can't bring myself to click on the picture links or I'll be a babbling mess.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Links*

If the links don't work use link to shelter on the top.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/VA310.html


----------

